# Rod-N-Reel Depot



## Snagged Line

I dropped off a custom surf / pier Rod that I have owned for about 15 years or so to have a couple of cracked guides replaced so I can finally use it. Met Ron Trine for the first time and he indicated my rod would be ready within a few days.............When I picked it up I almost didnt reconize it. He cleaned it up a bit............Couldnt be happier if hehad doneit for free..........................................ANYWAY, If your looking for someone on the west side to repair that rod you cant use becuase your buddy stepped on it, Ya might check out this guy.........................

PS: I owned this rod aprox 15 years without ever having used it. It landed a 22 1/2" Redfish on it's first trip out Sunday..............................................................................

.................THANKS AGAIN RON:clap


----------



## User6882

how much did he charge for the work?


----------



## bbarton13

i went to Ron and had some work down on a penn reel and another for a rod eye, he does great work.


----------



## FishingMedic

bump for great service. redid a rod pretty cheap and I almost didn't recognize it when i got there. Did a nice cleaning/greasing on a penn reel $15.....smooth as silk:bowdown


----------



## chefpomp

I have swung by a couple of times. Hes always helpfull and just an all around good guy to talk too. Does nice work.


----------



## Shiznik

Another fine act of niceness! I am going to have to do some sort business with him just to meet him and thank him. I will not at all see if he will give me a deal or not, that would never let him stay in business, but I want to meet him so I will know where I can bring a rod or reel issue to and get an honest person that will handle my transaction. Never been there, but just want to put a name with a face. Hats off to ya man! Hope you get tons of work in the front comming in the near future!

Chris


----------



## devildog83

Went over and met Ron on Saturday to drop off a rod to get re-wrapped and to get some info on a future project I am about to start on. A real class act, I can't wait to do more business with him.


----------



## Nat

Where is his shop ?


----------



## devildog83

Here is the address to his shop. It is in the back part of the Goin' Fishin bait and tackle shop. It is about a mile north of HWY 98 on Lillian Hwy on the left. Hope this helps.





10870 Lillian Hwy, Pensacola, FL?


----------



## Nat

10-4

I need to go see him too


----------



## Matt09

I have been helping Ron out on the weekends for about a year now, He has taught me everything i ever wanted to know about how to clean & repair reels, and tried to tach me how to wrap rods. But i never got the hang of it, HAHA, he said im just too impatience. 



Any way, he is a great guy and knows what he is talking about, before i started working for him i used to go in there all the time and buy new fishing stuff. My Aunt owns goin fishin. If you need anything to do with Rod building and or repair thats the place to go. 

Matt-


----------



## Ultralite

once i found him, years ago at reel fun or one stop bait and tackle in brownsville, he's the only one i let work on my rods and reels...good guy, good work and very fair priced...


----------



## RodnReelDepot

Thanks so much for the kind words. I really do appreciate it. I really enjoy meeting all of the PFF members at the shop and love working on all of those prized rods and reels.



Thanks for your business!!!



Ron Trine

Rod-n-Reel Depot

458-0428

www.rodnreeldepot.com


----------



## recess

Just a few kudo's to Ron. I have been in the tackle store many times. But did not even know the rod and reel shop was in the back corner of the store. I wanted to give Ron a chance of over hauling a few rod and reels. First reel was a 50 VSW with a slight sticky drag. One of the rods was a 50-80 Penn international with a broken seat. A few days later Ron calls me to pick them up. This guy is the reel thing. Both the rod and reel were fixed and the cost almost knocked me on the floor. Very reasonable. All I can say is Ron did me right. I'll be back. Gene


----------

